# 8 Ways to Title a Photograph



## nerwin (Dec 9, 2015)

If anyone has any trouble with giving their photos a unique title, I suggest you take a look at this. It has really helped me out and figured I would share it. 

http://www.kpraslowicz.com/2011/02/09/8-ways-to-title-a-photograph/


----------



## timor (Dec 9, 2015)

Kind of funny. Different strokes for different folks. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SCraig (Dec 9, 2015)

Why do photographs need a title?  Never really understood that.


----------



## john.margetts (Dec 9, 2015)

They need a title so you can refer to them without saying "the third from the left" or some such. Matters most when you are trying to sell your photographs.

Sent from my A1-840 using Tapatalk


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Dec 9, 2015)

A title can help emphasize the meaning or idea behind the photograph. I don't title my work because I want the viewer to find their own meaning or story


----------



## nathan cox (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks for sharing


----------

